# Buying toilet fluid in Sardinia



## tsrwright (May 4, 2011)

Running low but haven't been able to get it at campsites, service station or supermarkets. Any ideas or information? Currently near Oristano heading for Sicily via Cagliari so it's a long way home.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Try not bothering. We found no difference. Or if you feel you must add something just chuck in some cheap aldi.or lidl liquid clothes washing solution.


----------



## tsrwright (May 4, 2011)

Thanks. 
Must admit i never thought of this. Doesn't it pong or do you just put up with it.?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

now if you had a SOG loo, you wouldn't need any at all! 0


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We use Thetford Blue as our standard but have run out at times and have simply dropped a sachet or measure of biological washing liquid in for the short time.

I do not find the "odour control" to be anything like as efficient, but it does work and can be used until you can find some - even if that is a week or two away - you may choose to empty the cassette a little more often, simply to assist with odour control in a hopefully hot environment where things degrade MUCH faster - twice as fast for every 10C rise over the usual up to about 40C, so if you are used to the UK at say 10C and are now in 40C the rate of degradation is 8 times as fast as in the UK - hence the odour control is needed IMO.

Dave


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

tsrwright said:


> Thanks.
> Must admit i never thought of this. Doesn't it pong or do you just put up with it.?


You only open the slice for a.second or so AFTER you've finished having a wee, and only just before delivery of a number two. Pong is minimal.

Even better though is fitting a SOG extractor fan...that operates aotomatically whenever the slice is open, drawing air from bathroom down through the pan an through cassette out to exterior of MH so no smell wafts up through pan into bathroom. No more cost or faffing with toilet chemicals ever afterwards.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

TheNomad said:


> Even better though is fitting a SOG extractor fan...


Sadly, not all cassette lockers can accommodate the SOG system - if the access is small and cramped, you may well be limited to NOT having a SOG system..... :surprise:

Professional advice is needed before buying one in order to ensure that it will fit.... :frown2:

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tsrwright said:


> Thanks.
> Must admit i never thought of this. Doesn't it pong or do you just put up with it.?


There have been several threads on MHF and other forums where Supermarket Bio washing liquid(capsules or liquid) have been recommended.

Just on a 'straw poll' of respondents I reckon that 50% of MHomers are using Bio washing liquid. We have been using it for 7 years.

As for smell, I find the smell of the perfume in the liquid masks any bad smells from the 'defecations'.

On the Continent the term Bio does not appear on the title of the product, but 90% are Bio, and if one looks at the ingredients for the word 'enzyme' then it is Bio.

|I bet if you try it you, will never spend money on the 'real' rip-off stuff again - hundreds of us have not.:smile2:

Geoff


----------



## tsrwright (May 4, 2011)

Thanks again and will try the washing liquid approach. Just for the record, www.thetford-europe.com has a search engine for 3000 agents and one I rang, the only one in Sardinia,
had stock but he was the wrong end of the island. Here on the east coast there are maybe 40 motorhome at a well run site and every kind of provision in the market but no fluid or even toilet paper on sale. Seems odd, but there you go. Asked around and in difficult conversations where sign language was hardly appropriate couldn't find out anything more than that most people use the appropriate fluid and just have enough with them for their trip. None seemed to think of buying as they travellled but maybe they are not away for months?


----------



## tsrwright (May 4, 2011)

Any advice on how much bio to use eg same as toilet fluid? Just read elsewhere that 2 tablespoons Napisan in 500ml warm water does well for 20L Thetford cassette.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

A capfull of bio washing liquid is the normal amount, or if you have the sachets, stick one in and it will break up releasing the content (one with a "conditioner" is not essential as softening is not a required activity).

I think that Napisan is a product that releases oxygen to destroy bacteria it is a non-biological germicide not a bio washing liquid..... I am not sure it's effects would last or would it release all of it's oxygen within the first hour? It has been around for more than 50 years!

No special loo roll is needed, simply use normal soft tissue and it will break up rapidly. The Thetford supersoft stuff is a rip off and frankly not suitable for purpose - it breaks up if you even look at it.....

It is well worth carrying enough Loo Blue for your trip IMO - that then avoids problems.

Dave


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We used the Thetford blue when we first got the MH, but found it smelt horrible. We only open the slider when actually using the loo, but the smell of the blue stuff still lingered for ages.

We now use bio washing liquid (we find the Lidl green one the best) and there is no smell at all. We use three capfuls in a litre of water to an empty cassette.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

We use Lidl Formil Bio laundry liquid all the time.










A cap-full works a treat most of the time but in hotter weather (or after a good curry) we sometimes add a little more.


----------



## tsrwright (May 4, 2011)

We chickened out! Found the Thetford agent in an alley in Palermo who was well stocked with all sort of motorhome and caravan stuff. Bought it cheaper than in the UK I think, at?14 a bottle. So it can be done. Am I right this works out at about 14c a go?


----------



## tsrwright (May 4, 2011)

14 euros that's supposed to be


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I use fabric softener

After using the toilet a put a small amount into the closed cassette where it remains until the next use

We do have a Sog, great unless you are sitting outside when the Sog is used

Or if the windows are opened on that side 

I also use toilet duck a little gel stick on the pan, nice smell when you lift the lid

Aldra


----------

